# What's with the low quality Med's in Ca. & Nv ?



## surf49 (Jun 27, 2014)

I retired and moved from hawaii and have found nothing but #$#@ for my Med's from Ca. & Nv Disp's. What is going on? In hawaii really good bud's & hash from No. Ca. even. Just picked up 2 oz's in San Jose from Amsterdam's Garden (their best of the best) 30.1 THC, it is a joke!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 27, 2014)

you try the santa cruz clubs?
Oakland too. (oaksterdam)


----------



## surf49 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Schwagstock (Jun 27, 2014)

Rather surprised to hear...although I have heard the same from a few others whom lived in cali and moved here, but I didnt think id hear that again..


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jul 6, 2014)

Schwagstock said:


> Rather surprised to hear...although I have heard the same from a few others whom lived in cali and moved here, but I didnt think id hear that again..


Kinda feel the same way, I've gotten Kush a couple years back from Cali and it smoked great, strong high.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 6, 2014)

surf49 said:


> I retired and moved from hawaii and have found nothing but #$#@ for my Med's from Ca. & Nv Disp's. What is going on? In hawaii really good bud's & hash from No. Ca. even. Just picked up 2 oz's in San Jose from Amsterdam's Garden (their best of the best) 30.1 THC, it is a joke!



Should be asking yourself ...whats with all the growers growing shitty strains that they push as killer

To many Indians and not cheifs


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Jul 20, 2014)

Industrial Age, you can see it clearer with weed then anything else.

We are as healthy as our buds


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 27, 2014)

if 30% thc is a joke move to concentrates


----------



## Choo (Jul 27, 2014)

There are more variables than just THC content that make up a good smoke. Here's my opinion. I think strains have been over bred for THC and have lost the balance of CBD and CBN that make up a great smoke.I'll stick with my middle of the road Sativa that I grow. It has a nice creep and knocks down the pain of my arthritis real nicely.


----------



## straingrades (Sep 21, 2014)

I used to go to Elemental Wellness in San Jose and it was pretty good. That was years ago though so not sure how it's held up over time. Just looked at the menu and it doesn't look bad at all.

Also NV isn't bad either in Vegas try Super Budz delivery they have really high quality flowers.


----------



## danknugg (Sep 21, 2014)

surf49 said:


> I retired and moved from hawaii and have found nothing but #$#@ for my Med's from Ca. & Nv Disp's. What is going on? In hawaii really good bud's & hash from No. Ca. even. Just picked up 2 oz's in San Jose from Amsterdam's Garden (their best of the best) 30.1 THC, it is a joke!


Dispensarys generally blow. They either charge twice what it should be or serve you half cooked under fed buds.

NO LOVE ALL MONEY

Make good friends, only way.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 24, 2014)

danknugg said:


> Dispensarys generally blow. They either charge twice what it should be or serve you half cooked under fed buds.
> 
> NO LOVE ALL MONEY
> 
> Make good friends, only way.


Generally they do blow but when you find a gem you go to it every time. Elemental Wellness was my gem. I also liked this one called santa cruz something but they closed down they were located in san jose as well.

There is a lot of bullshit with the THC numbers, most clubs are posting THCA and not THC. If you know the right people you never have to go to a club again.


----------



## furnz (Sep 25, 2014)

Dispensaries here in Maine blow too. Either garbage buds that they buy off random caregivers and/or your paying ridiculous prices like 45-50 a slice.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 25, 2014)

Also some places kief their bud before the put it on the shelf


----------

